
Ask HN: Best Wordpress theme for your ebook? - tmaly
If you have written and are currently selling an ebook on a wordpress based site, what theme has worked best for you?
======
iamben
Are you selling from the site? If not, I'd argue that you want something very
much like a landing page; and what sort will depend on your audience.

Regardless of audience, you want one exit route - so every link goes to Amazon
(or wherever you're selling it). If it's technical, I'd probably go slightly
longer form (although still one page) - explaining the chapters, explaining
the content, etc. etc. If it's fiction, probably a very quick overview as I'd
guess the conversion is slightly easier and you're just looking to get them to
Amazon to buy the thing. A friend of mine has this for his recent fiction
book(s): [http://jamiehumm.com/](http://jamiehumm.com/) \- page reflects the
cover, short synopsis, everything links out to the book.

If you're not set on Wordpress, look for some of the landing page generators -
you can probably achieve the same thing with less work.

------
spraveenitpro
I would use the free storefront theme along with one of the child themes from
[https://woocommerce.com/product-
category/themes/storefront-c...](https://woocommerce.com/product-
category/themes/storefront-child-theme-themes/) . Using the base Storefront
theme also is good.

~~~
claudiulodro
This is my recommendation also. There's even a Storefront child theme
specifically for books:
[https://woocommerce.com/products/bookshop/](https://woocommerce.com/products/bookshop/)

------
kjullien
I'd start by figuring out what makes a good "book showcase" that converts
well. Does it need a preview of the first pages ? What kind of layout is
popular ? What information should you give your potential customer ?

Make a list of the key features you need, you can use Amazon and any service
that does what you need and does it well as a source of inspiration.

Once you have this it's merely a question of finding the appropriate theme
that fits your needs. I used Themeforest when I still developed on Wordpress.

------
noodle
For selling the book, or for the book itself?

------
xavitoo
I like this themeforest theme: [https://themeforest.net/item/book-landing-
page-for-ebooks-an...](https://themeforest.net/item/book-landing-page-for-
ebooks-and-books-authors/20649339?s_rank=5)

